# Possum help?!?!



## MyPossumSnoopy (Aug 4, 2013)

I know that some countries call opossums "pests" which they can be, but not MY opossum, Snoopy. 
I need a little help on what type of milk is suitable for them? Cow's milk is not (I have learnt from past years that it is terrible, as my dad rescued a baby Orphan opossum and gave him cow's milk and PP (the baby) tragically died.) And also goat's milk (I have heard) is bad...

At the moment Snoopy is on Pedialyte.....

I live in NZ so I need a type of milk that can be purchased in my country.

Thanks!!!!! All is appreciated


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

MyPossumSnoopy said:


> I know that some countries call opossums "pests" which they can be, but not MY opossum, Snoopy.
> I need a little help on what type of milk is suitable for them? Cow's milk is not (I have learnt from past years that it is terrible, as my dad rescued a baby Orphan opossum and gave him cow's milk and PP (the baby) tragically died.) And also goat's milk (I have heard) is bad...
> 
> At the moment Snoopy is on Pedialyte.....
> ...


Do you mean a possum? Opossums are indigenous to North America.

I don't have any advice to give on what to feed him, but have you contacted a wildlife rescue? They would take him & give him the best possible chance of survival or at least give you good advice on what to feed & how to care for him.

eta Is he a brush tailed possum? they are classed as a pest in NZ because they are an introduced species.

.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Ditto the above - pedialyte is just a rehydration stuff and not going to help him grow or anything, it's purely for sick people/animals to stop them dying of dehydration it's not a food stuff for a growing baby animal!! Please contact a wildlife rescue as they will be the little creatures best chance at survival and may know somewhere it can be kept as I don't think they are allowed to be released back into the wild as Noushka said they are an introduced species and do alot of damage to NZ's native wildlife and are classed as a pest. You also need facilities to teach it to hunt/forage etc as you can't just rear it then chuck it back out in the bush! 
There are lots of wildlife rescues in NZ so any of them will help I'm sure, please don't try and keep it as a pet - they don't make good pets and you need a permit in NZ to keep one!


----------

